# New Addition To The Family



## kennyv (Jun 28, 2015)

New addition to the family . Vert and Horiz Band saw used and seasoned.

Juts got back from picking up my belated fathers day gift … Its Not a Jet what as I was expecting , but still got a good deal . I was going to be a new HF 4.5 for fathers day ended up doin quick search on craigs list and found this one . Its Rong Fong 4x 5 vice opens up to 6-1/2 not bad it operates in 45' and 90' . That I didnt expect on this particular model . That was the one reason I was floored and bragged last week when he said it was Jet sorry guys. Ohh but I did get a free pipe vice out of the deal


Anyways its all good.. Picked it up locally from an old machinist. The stand needs some beefin up blade guides need to be adjusted and a new set of wheels but other than that cuts like a charm. He put a new motor on it has a good bi metal blade .Eventho I want to dig in right now and put a pull handle belt shoud Ill prob fix er up when I get round to it as I still havent finished my bench project yet . She is going to be parked right in front of bench and gets wheeled out when I need the room. As my bike will be parked 4' from it  no chances  one or the other goes outside.  If its raining ill  use the saw with my hat ....


----------



## brino (Jun 28, 2015)

That looks like a very useful machine.
Congrats!
-brino


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Jun 28, 2015)

I called my band saw a HF one till I read the label and it also is a RungFu was a freebe and has been working for many years. I use a spray mist on the blade while cutting and they last a long time


----------



## kennyv (Jun 30, 2015)

“Shees erected” now I have room for my new addition without loosing floor space for my band saw. Now just enough room for my new lathe when it arrives. I came up with this crazy idea to build a two tier bench which will accommodate bench machines while each will still being functional. In addition I have gained two upper shelves to store some power tools ect... well guess it worked. This was also to make room for band saw when it arrived. And open up floor space . I got the shelves for free but what a biach..... lota drilling and there were no brackets or hardware.


The other reason was bc I had to down a shelf and move my fridge to other side of shop when I placed in my new mill > so far its all working out . Here some pics of the old bench and now the new bench in place. Next is to slim line my disc sander with new table , and make a slider for the buffer/ wire wheel . Finish building the carbide tool grinder and drum sander . After that I will most likely fabricate a grinding fixture table . But who knows what will come up in between so not necessary all in that order . Things are shaping up in the garage perhaps soon I can make something .


----------



## kennyv (Jun 30, 2015)

Shop time with dad tonight we didn't tackle the R8 collet wrack cuz he wasn’t focused, However we did do a little exercise with measuring with a caliper. I took a bushing drew a simple sketch handied him the bushing . Showed him large diam small diam , inside diam, minor diameter. Shoulder length and over all length. I had Joel measure bushing and write corresponding sizes. than we moved on to take the Band saw apart . Well that's about it than he went to bed and i fig out the new supports for mounting the new wheels . He took pics and i found a a short clip on camera …... got a love it kid is smart didn't know camera makes short clips .
Ohh  im overhauling the band saw replacing all the hardware  reinforcing  legs , making supports and  new wheels.

Do you think I should go all the way and  strip it / paint it or lave it original color ?  JMHO once I clean up machine surfaces,  Kroil it , Grease  it and power wash it its will look fine ?


----------



## kennyv (Jul 1, 2015)

Made  my decision last night after taken her apart ..... she is getting the  RR treatment
Here is my parts list to fix er up . Cost me 9 bucks for the wheels, 7 something for  the paint.

  L+R inside/ outside Wheel shaft supports
  have bushings and hardware
made a SS  handle and inside/outside / support .
Alum  hand wheel SS Crank  for vise (laying around)

Paint im goin with  Gona go with RUST-OLEUM  Forged Hammered Grey.  As far as paint couldn't find anything close to Orig but this is a good fit . Will match everything in shop . I will be painting my fridge and hardware cabinet metallic oil bronze was gona paint the saw to match it .  However after thought I changed my mind  Cuz  I wanted to keep the gloss black knobs and blade cover, and blade guides  black so all the fixings and trim work will stay black and the body  & legs of machine will  be  the Forged Hammered Grey. She's getting stripped tomorrow


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 2, 2015)

That's going to be a nice saw when you get it done!


----------



## kvt (Jul 2, 2015)

While you have it apart you should put in the hydraulic instead of the spring.   and make a big upgrade to it.   I have not done it but one of the members did it to his HF saw and it worked great.  He posted a complete how to as well which you could adapt to this one.   But it is going to look great like this when you are done.


----------



## kennyv (Jul 2, 2015)

* I would like to see if you have link ..  also I have one Q does the hydraulic pump act as a slow down feed  with adjustment ( for Cutting )?      or is for open close only ?*
Cuz saw operates perfect now   ..if I can add wright to it and use a hydraulic pump  than great  id love to do that too.
But  like to o see idea don't need dwgs or dimensions  ill fig that  stuff  out.  Hey  I may even have a few hydraulic pumps else I will INVEST in a new one  lol .  Ez find at an Auto part store. Iff it will work for cutting  not just open close than im very interested.


I think I am changing color scheme again.... but its 2 fold reason   For #1 return paint  to spend money else where .   (hydraulic pump) .   lol Yes  there is a method to my madness what I was thinking  was using the same  metallic oil bronze for the table that needs the touching up. And only paint only  lower leg  section that I will be beefing up modifying  .  Forgot to mention I will be adding 4x4   matching  leg profile...    to the inside of the leg bases ...  so that  too will be same color. And what im gona do is make a mount on front  face a drill press vice  ( for  keeping center weight  more stable when saw in vertical position. What my though was instead of a free weight idea  im gona  add a vice hanger . Hang a DP vice   I was thinking 2 fold reasons .  Also  would use it for doing Horiz cuts for slitting ....  Practical , and useful all in one...  Beside sI have a BRANDEY NEW unopened in a box Palmgren 8" Vice  to use on my Drill press .. That chepo drill vice is perfect to hack up modiphy ect...


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 2, 2015)

Kenny, I think there is some clarification needed here, the posters above are suggesting a hydraulic cylinder, rather than a hydraulic pump (actually and air cylinder with light oil in it) and then you control the down feed with a flow control.

There are a number of different ways to install a feed cylinder on a saw, the most common way on your saw is to put the cylinder in place of the spring.  A 1 1/2 inch cylinder is more that adequate for your saw.  About $40 new.




 This is the way I set mine up.  Just a scrap air cylinder I got for free, some plastic air line tubing I had on the shelf, a few other bits and pieces, and a hydraulic flow control that I actually had to buy.  That was a mistake, I should have used an air flow control, they have a lower reverse flow cracking pressure and a higher reverse flow rate.

A flow control only controls the flow in one direction, and ''free flows'' in the other direction (blade up in this case).  As opposed to a needle valve which controls flow in both directions.  The cylinder system is filled with power steering fluid, that's what I had on the shelf.


----------



## kennyv (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks Jim Ill look into it ... so no can do with a hydraulic pump ?
Btw  I like the free one idea
  so how do you know 1.5 Diam  ias right fit? and do you have to speck one in with the full  down stroke of machine ?
Nice vintage saw u have there Jim   and  Oh ! what heads you u have there on the bench inline?


----------



## royesses (Jul 2, 2015)

kennyv said:


> * I would like to see if you have link ..  also I have one Q does the hydraulic pump act as a slow down feed  with adjustment ( for Cutting )?      or is for open close only ?*
> Cuz saw operates perfect now   ..if I can add wright to it and use a hydraulic pump  than great  id love to do that too.
> But  like to o see idea don't need dwgs or dimensions  ill fig that  stuff  out.  Hey  I may even have a few hydraulic pumps else I will INVEST in a new one  lol .  Ez find at an Auto part store. Iff it will work for cutting  not just open close than im very interested.
> 
> ...



Link is:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/small-mods-to-my-hf-4x6-bandsaw.36549/

That is my saw in the link. The downfeed is a cylinder that has a control valve. When the control valve is closed and you lift the saw it stays where you let it go. When you open the control valve you can let it down as slow or fast as you want. I think that is what you are asking? It gives you very fine control of the down force. The link includes all the parts and prices and vendors that I used. I will answer any questions if I can.
Roy


----------



## kvt (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks Roy,  I could not think of the link to your build.   I think that would work on his also , but he may have to make some different brackets for it.   or put it on the end like Jim did just something to control better than that spring.


----------



## kennyv (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you Roy  I get the idea .. Very nice mod if I may say Clean tight well layed out. Not to take away from your brilliant job and effort but I like the free version tho...lol.... Or inexpensive. Not on my next to do list as of yet...


But ya gave me ideas and what it takes .Im sure you can adjusts that puppy to every and any down feed needed to cut all sorts of materials. (nice control). My saw will prob be mostly used to hack up something from the scrap yard to machine down to sum thin else.... cheap or free. Lol.....


I did some fishing around last night on e-bay im yet to find a cylinder that has a control valve and the hoses ect...* If anyone comes across something relatively inexpensive (DIRT CHEAP) please give me a shout id love to take a look . Thanks *


When shopping for an air cylinder does it have to be duel acting or can be a single action in compression stroke?


ohh one more Q? when looking for a cylinder should it have 6” min travel stroke?


And the bonus Question there is no way to modify an I hydraulic pump with a decent pressure adjustment and add wight to saw to accommodate the down feed rate.. Juts an idea im sure someone has done this ..I dont need nuttin fancy making cutoffs . Thanks again for all your help and ideas. Again your Job you done on your saw is impeccable .. I like that allot mine's is not getting the royal treatment as of yet....


----------



## royesses (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes, free is better! It needs to be dual acting without spring return. the hydraulic fluid just passes between the two halfs of the cylinder, back and forth. The control valve has a needle and seat connected to the knob. This works in one direction. The other direction is a larger check valve that opens for almost unlimited flow allowing the saw to raise. The actual stroke on my set up used 5" of the 6" stroke. Depending on how you do it you may need more or less.  6" is the best for my type setup.
I've not seen any with a hydraulic pump yet. Maybe you can put on your thinking cap and come up with a system that is even better than the air/hydraulic cylinder.  Please post it if you do.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 3, 2015)

kennyv said:


> Thanks Jim Ill look into it ... so no can do with a hydraulic pump ?
> Btw  I like the free one idea
> so how do you know 1.5 Diam  ias right fit? and do you have to speck one in with the full  down stroke of machine ?
> Nice vintage saw u have there Jim   and  Oh ! what heads you u have there on the bench inline?



You could use a hydraulic pump, but that is way overkill for a project like this and crazy expensive.  That is something you find on $30,000 saws.

I just came up with number off the top of my head, based on experience.  It is easily possible to calculate the needed size with a little math, and knowing the weight of the saw frame, and the lever arm to hinge point distance.  Or just hook a spring scale to the lever arm and see how much force it takes to lift the saw frame.  royesses used a 1 1/16 cylinder so we know that will work.  In fact, I would duplicate what he did, that a nice install.

That is a Toyota 22R head on the bench.



kennyv said:


> When shopping for an air cylinder does it have to be duel acting or can be a single action in compression stroke?
> 
> ohh one more Q? when looking for a cylinder should it have 6” min travel stroke?
> ...



A double acting cylinder is required for this application.  You are only pressurizing it in one direction, but you need the other end for the oil reservoir, that oil has to go somewhere.

The stroke length needs to be just longer than the arm movement.  Measure the linear distance of movement of the arm attaching point through the full range of travel of the saw frame.


----------



## kennyv (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks I hear ya... litte over kill for this size....besides not doin prod work nor making a livin from the saw only want to hack stuff with it... Btw nice saw u have there Jimbo . Let me ask anyway to get around with using a hydraulic closer or pneumatic  arm adding adjustment valve and weight?....... .. for some reason I have that idea stuck in my head ...


Ats my boy learning hand polishing , buffing , wire wheel ing .scottie, and all the polishing tricks........ Gotem for a whole 20 min..Guess I have to do all the grunt work....lol....... my hands were got caked w/ grime . No Go Jo only ole Ivory.... well thats about it lunch time . The Mrs made some type of Peni San-which tan grilled it On BBQ . .As long as I dont eat the fingerprints I be ok.....Well than back to the grind ..Littile smoke break than back to woik.. No wheres near miller time yet .. Gots some paintin to do only started priming. More stripping parts on the main body now.

ohh btw shes almost all apart and next ½ ill have a full parts bin better not furget the way day go?...lol..Pc Of cake....a walk in park.. Ez Breezy Rather be fishing tho...


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 3, 2015)

kennyv said:


> Thanks I hear ya... litte over kill for this size....besides not doin prod work nor making a livin from the saw only want to hack stuff with it... Btw nice saw u have there Jimbo . Let me ask anyway to get around with using a hydraulic closer or pneumatic arm adding adjustment valve and weight?....... .. for some reason I have that idea stuck in my head ...



Thank you for the complement on my saw.  I picked that one up in a 3-way trade, I think it cost me about $25.

Lets use your saw as an example, if you were to simply remove the spring, there would be too much down force for the blade and motor horsepower.  Adding weight would make the problem worse.  When I had a saw like yours, I used to run the spring at max tension.  If I needed a bit more down force, I would just press down on the lift handle with my finger.  I could stall the motor if I pressed hard enough.


----------



## kennyv (Jul 4, 2015)

Stripped er down ALL THE WAY  . Got most of er done too . Buffed hardware,  Painted all accessories but only primer on main  boddy and legs . Ran out of sunlight for good drying time to spray main color . Got a little side tracked fixing the motor and  shroud . When motor was changed they didn't do it right. . Ohh! I also changed  All the hardware to American threads.  Yup Changed color scheme again I think this will suit machine best . The main body ,legs, base and motor mount will be Forged Hammered Grey and what was gloss black , including  blade cover , motor, bracket and some  of the fixings will be metallic Oil rubbed bronze .

Ya may not be able to see in pics ..but ill try to take better pics when assembled . Ill finish painting the body and legs Tomorrow,  mod and add the base supports  and prob put back together some time next week


----------



## kennyv (Jul 4, 2015)

Last night only primed the band saw box and frame . This AM Finished spraying the main color  Hammered Grey and did my 3 rd coat on motor mounts  and blade shroud  with  Metallic Oil rubbed bronze

. Btw who talked me into strippen her completely . Like I needed to burn a day on a perfectly good running saw. Anyhows  now all I need to do is fab my leg supports finish painting the leg basses and put er back together.  That el prob be next week or so . Today im goin to visit one of my old buddies haven’t seen in a while . Its my nieces babies first year B day. Tomorrow im playing hookie from Church Goin and my first fishing trip of the season.  Yea!!! Finally . 
Now I  can take some  RR after doin  an RR on this dang saw …

Happy 4th Guys dont furget to get out w/ tha fam and dont take on any new projects today  ..If ya can help it ….lol.......


----------



## kennyv (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## kennyv (Jul 6, 2015)

wanted finish saw today went out on long errand this Am …. than got sidetracked fixing another cooks mess ( axle supports ) So I intergraded and improvised. . Here is a few pics so far . Computer crapped out I had a draft written but lost it ..... so ya get bullet point version .

As far as leg supports was gona just add oak 4x4 add arch profile and be done and over with it . Well than I got thinkin and rem a nice hunk of T6 alum from scrap yard that would be perfect to finish base supports. Here's a coffee break first draft and than my change lol... ohh got to try out my new compound slider for table saw . On one of the forums one fella was askin if you can cut alum on table saw . The answe is Yup Bc I have a crappy delta and the shaft / blade runs out ... Anyways well here ya have it 1-1/2 x 5 inch alum sliced and diced . Dont furget safey glasses on this one.... check out thse ole school 80's glasses found in tool box .


Well Not bad with a junky saw and a <60T blade . Slow and steady works like charm . Im sure when I get my 80T blade work even better.

So thats about it topped off with a nice lunch by the Mrs . I o I o my break is over …need to finish drilling / tapping mounting screws and add angles to base with base archway and be done and over with the mods pt this dang thing back together already. Btw I tried out the new mill and its slows me down up and down up and down (limited quill travel ) now I dunno im realy thinkin considering the getting the next size mill . Was just able to pull off a 5/16 -18 taping operation. But had to finagle a bit to do it. Doesnt seem to have adequate toque even low speed with the magic Juice too ..


----------



## kennyv (Jul 8, 2015)

that's it done .... last mods for band saw done , Next putter all back together > need to do a little polishing parts/details and modify a new handle but thats a wrap...... prob goin down to the boats fishin after supper all this week . Got some catching up to do......”Catching” up to do “ get it?


Sun night only had 4 hrs sleep and had 3/4 bot whine with a garage dinner. Not pretty ..... I don't say it much but good enough . Besides you wont seemem not even gona paintem but they will serve the purpose.


----------



## sgisler (Jul 8, 2015)

Ok, what's the story with the menu board behind your mill? Oh, and what are the parts for?


Oops, just reread previous re: brackets, my bad. Still wondering about the menu though 

Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennyv (Jul 8, 2015)

Long story  bout the letter boud .  . hers a short one....  bought  restaurant  stuff many moons ago was gona open a luncheonette .  Guess the lord had other plans ...got married kids you know the drill...  Well about 15 years back when I was between jobs I built and opened a food trailer  in Coney Island   ( one season)  Long story ..put it this way all and still organized crime there.... not for me......  
anyways ....... after Huricane sandy hit I donated  all food equipment I had left  to our Church outreach  .....   that menu is last of the memories . it was hangin in garage for 15 years had to move it recently to put in grinder bench ...lol  no where to hang so I guess ill fill the holes with chips....


----------



## sgisler (Jul 8, 2015)

Makes a good conversation piece! This life sure has some funny twists n turns! (Odd, not necessarily funny 'haha')


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennyv (Nov 7, 2015)

My long lost project of restoring my band saw .Only been about 3 months...


Had some company over today …. after dinner and coffee was able to escape to garage and start putting this thing back together . Boy it was Ez to take apart finding all the parts to put back together is another thing..lol.. at first couldn’t find the motor mount Bolts so moved on to other things . Ended up spotting them where I left em ..(.in the tray of my tool creeper ) . Few upgrades. Beefed up suspension  wheel and leg supports , w/ 8” DP vice conveniently hung on front base as a counterweight Prob will be used for vertical sawing . Now that I finally got started , prob finish the job in next week or so... Its all WIP ...Stay tuned


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice job on the saw. I have a similar one, They all seem to require a little love to cut decent, but they work well enough for what they are. Snow on the ground here, so the bike has been parked until spring. Mike


----------



## kennyv (Nov 8, 2015)

FOMOGO said:


> Nice job on the saw. I have a similar one, They all seem to require a little love to cut decent, but they work well enough for what they are. Snow on the ground here, so the bike has been parked until spring. Mike


thanks Mike .. I dunno how ya Hold up in Colorado  with  all that snow never mind the  cold.. guess ya get used to it like anywhere ya live    ..I live on east coast   Joisey that is .. and have enough of winter By Jan than still gota wait 5 more months till decent weather ... Over here  with the crazy weather ,barely spring and fall  anymore  and Summer goes by so fast.... 
I tlked with one of the bro's at the Naval Port in Va a few weeks ago .. he said T-Shirt all year ..... Im lovin it  Hope and praying for the call


----------

